# Red Fire Garnelen in Teich Setzen ?



## Balou4413 (24. Juni 2010)

Kann man das machen ? weil ich züchte die und habe jedes Jahr ein Riesigen teil den ich nicht verkaufen kann weil die Färbung nicht stimmt Versuchen oder er nicht ? 

MFG Sven


----------



## karsten. (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Red Fire Garnelen in Teich Setzen ?*

Kennst Du sicher 



> Gerd Voss,
> erbrobt eine Dauerhaltung in einem 250 ltr. Gartenteich aus schwarzem Kunststoff. Zur Temperaturunterstützung wurde ein
> 150 Watt Regelheizer eingesetzt und auf 20 Grad eingestellt. In den frostigen Wintertagen ging die Temperatur auf +4 Grad C. herunter. Bei ungehinderter Sonneneinstrahlung stieg sie auf 32 Grad an, die Tiere blieben gesund.
> Die im Septempber 2003 eingesetzten Caridina denticiulata (Red Cherry) färbten sich nach kurzer Zeit intensiv rot und
> ...



Quelle : Gerd Voss , Wirbellose


----------

